# ФИЛОСОФИЯ И КУЛЬТУРА > Философия >  Санкхья, движение Сваминараян и Сознание Кришны?

## Indiga

Здравствуйте дорогие форумчане.
Объясните пожалуйста разницу между движением Сознания Кришны,движением Сваминараян и Санкхья.
Может быть это веточки одного ДЕРЕВА?
Помогите разобраться.

----------


## Lakshmana Prana das

Движение сознания Кришны создано с целью служения Кришне и распространения Его славы. Духовные учителя в этом движении - это проводники милости Кришны, почтальоны, передающие послание Кришны людям. 

В движении Свами Нараяны тоже было поклонение Кришне. Но потом одного из духовных учителей стали считать самим Кришной. И теперь его последователи поклоняются не изначальному Кришне, а этому учителю, Свами Нараяне.

Санкхья - это древняя духовная школа, изучающая материальные элементы и Господа, как трансцендентное существо (теистическая санкхья) или вообще не рассматривающая Господа (атеистическая санкхья). Сейчас этой школы не существует. Остались лишь упоминания о ней в рассказах мудрецов.

----------


## Indiga

Здравствуйте уважаемый Lakshmana Prana das.
Благодарю вас за ответ.По первым двум абзацам всё ясно.Хотя ещё хочу спросить-эти шикарные храмы,которые выстроены движением  Свами Нараяны в Торонто и Индии они кому посвящены:Свами Нараяну или же всё-таки Верховной Личности Бога?

Теперь по третьему абзацу.
Есть и сейчас последователи Санкхьи.В интернете есть личность,который пишет под псевдонимом Вато.
На мой взгляд раскрывает Санкхью серьёзно и глубоко,ссылаясь на тексты Вед.

И ещё вопрос-как Сознание Кришны трактует понятие Ишвара-это полубог или это одно из имён Верховной Личности Бога?

----------


## Lakshmana Prana das

> Хотя ещё хочу спросить-эти шикарные храмы,которые выстроены движением  Свами Нараяны в Торонто и Индии они кому посвящены:Свами Нараяну или же всё-таки Верховной Личности Бога?


Эти храмы посвящены Свами Нараяне.




> Есть и сейчас последователи Санкхьи.В интернете есть личность,который пишет под псевдонимом Вато.
> На мой взгляд раскрывает Санкхью серьёзно и глубоко,ссылаясь на тексты Вед.


Мне об этом ничего не известно. Можете его расспросить, есть ли у него какая-то традиция, школа, практика или только информация из Вед.




> И ещё вопрос-как Сознание Кришны трактует понятие Ишвара-это полубог или это одно из имён Верховной Личности Бога?


Ишвара - это правитель, владыка. В зависимости от контекста это может относится и к Богу, и к полубогу.

----------


## Indiga

Этот человек-Вато практикует, по его словам ,около двадцати лет.

Благодарю Вас за ответ.
Мне важно было получить его.
Благодарю.

----------


## Валентин Шеховцов

*Ватсала Прабху:* Когда мы были в храме Свами Нараяны, Вы попросили нас, чтобы мы уважительно относились к тому способу поклонения Богу, которым они поклоняются и что это их путь, это их способ поклонения Всевышнему. С одной стороны, Кришна - один, Бог – один. И Шрила Прабхупада, он делает такую разницу, ругает, он говорит, что поклонение полубогам и Кришне это не одно и то же, вообще это разные стороны. А с другой стороны получается, что это разные способы поклонения одному и тому же Господу. Как это объяснить?   

*Бхакти Вигьяна Госвами:* В принципе, в нашей сампрадайе признается поклонение полубогам и оно допускается, если мы правильно определяем место полубогов. Если мы поклоняемся полубогам как слугам Господа, которые тоже служат Ему и занимают какое-то положение, не как неким независимым богам, которые отвечают за свои сферы, а как тем, кто служит Верховному Господу. 

Ибо, если мы поклоняемся полубогам как преданным Господа в этой бхаве, как, например, гопи тоже поклонялись богине Катьяяни и это поклонение не осуждается. То есть, если мы поклоняемся полубогам как преданным Господа с желанием так или иначе доставить удовольствие Кришне или, как гопи хотели так как-то приблизиться к Кришне через нее, то это возможно. 

Во Вриндаване поклоняются Катьяяни, во Вриндаване поклоняются Солнцу, Сурье. Но, когда во Вриндаване они решили поклоняться Индре как некоему независимому богу, то Кришна это остановил. В то же время поклонение Сурья-деве Он не останавливал. То есть если мы поклоняемся им как проявлению Кришны как такового, что тоже возможно.  Например, можно поклоняться Сурье-Нараяне и в «Шримад-Бхагаватам» Бхарата поклонялся Сурье-Нараяне повторяя мантру и так далее. Или Мадхвачарья объясняет, что в Ведах: в «Рг-веде», в «Йаджур-веде», в «Сама-веде» поклоняются не полубогам, а поклоняются одному Богу под разными именами. 

Что все это разные имена Абсолюта, что, в сущности, там речь идет об одном Боге. То тогда это возможно. И, наоборот, Шрила Прабхупада осуждал, например, поклонение Нараяне, которое совершают майавади. Потому, что даже, когда майавади поклоняются Нараяне, то там нет Нараяны, потому что они оскорбители. 

Строго говоря то же самое можно сказать и про поклонение этой, так сказать, сампрадайи, потому что там есть оскорбительный элемент. Это несомненный факт – элемент майавады с апарадхой. 

Мне, например, было очень больно смотреть –  сбоку Сита-Рама, Шива-Парвати, Радха и Кришна, а в центре большое мурти Свами Нараяны с его паршадами. Это безусловно оскорбление и, в общем-то, они оскорбители, в этом нет никаких сомнений.  

*Ватсала Прабху:* – А почему мы должны уважительно относиться к их поклонению?  

*Бхакти Вигьяна Госвами:*  Мы приходим к ним в гости, приходим с определенной целью. В целом это этикет – не осуждать других людей за их поклонение какое-то. Нужно правильно относиться к этому. Тут очень тонкая вещь. Философски мы должны хорошо понимать, что это неправильно, но в то же самое время это одна из нишед, что мы не должны осуждать других за их способ поклонения. Рупа Госвами пишет это. Философски мы должны понимать что это такое, но на уровне этики, особенно если мы приходим к ним в гости, мы должны уважительно относиться. 

*Ватсала Прабху:* – А вот если человек обращается, как помню раньше я обращался куда-то туда, вверх, к кому-то туда. Я вчера прочитал у Шрилы Прабхупады, в «Молитвах царицы Кунти» он говорит, что эти люди, они обращаются куда-то вверх и не понятно кому там адресуют. Там, к птицам они что ли обращаются, он так и пишет, птицы же не Бог. Они не понимают к кому они обращаются и кто должен ответить на их просьбы. То есть, когда люди к кому-то туда наверх обращаются, это что такое?  

*Бхакти Вигьяна Госвами:* Есть история Атри Муни, который не знал кто является Богом в высшем смысле этого слова. И поэтому Брахма, Шива и Вишну пришли к нему, чтобы исполнить его желание. Он совершал суровую  аскезу. Теоретически мы можем обращаться к кому-то, не зная к кому: «Я не знаю кто Ты, но я знаю, что Ты есть». То есть такое обращение возможно. 

*Ватсала Прабху:* – Это к кому будет обращение?  

*Бхакти Вигьяна Госвами:* Если мы хотим найти Бога как такового и мы очень честны в этом, Бог в конце концов приведет нас к Себе. Я думаю, что не будет неправильным в качестве примера назвать Гуру Махараджа, который вначале не знал кто Бог, как Он выглядит. Но Кришна вел его через все эти вещи, Кришна давал ему опыт и глубина этого опыта постепенно, постепенно увеличивалась. Он очень четко пишет, что: «Вначале я знал, что есть Бог, но я не знал кто Он». 

И у него не было конкретной, четкой концепции, он заведомо не хотел ограничивать себя какой-то концепцией, просто принять что-то, лишь бы что. Но в то же самое время было очень сильное желание Его увидеть, понять и Кришна вел его проводя через все ступени, через все концепции, через все представления, пока в конце концов ни привел во Вриндаван. 

Его отличие, может быть, от других людей, которые идут таким путем, заключалось в том, что он не хотел останавливаться посередине, он хотел дойти до самого конца. Если человек искренен в своем желании дойти до конца, то он дойдет до конца, Кришна приведет его, Кришна даст ему духовного учителя. В конце концов нас к Богу может привести только гуру. Но гуру, которого мы получаем, зависит от степени нашей искренности, чистоты нашей шраддхи, или веры, в конце концов от того, чего мы хотим. 

Если мы хотим Бога, Он даст нам гуру, который приведет нас к Богу. Если мы хотим чего-то меньше Бога, но думаем, что это Бог, а в конечном счете хотим исполнения каких-то желаний, он приведет нас к гуру, который поможет исполнить нам эти желания и мы будем счастливы, мы будем думать, что мы достигли Бога. 

*Ватсала Прабху:* – То есть, может быть так, что если я не знаю, что Бога зовут Кришна, могу ли я к Нему обращаться или я должен точно знать Его имя?  

*Бхакти Вигьяна Госвами:* Не обязательно. Как Атри Муни говорил: «Бог, кто бы Ты ни был, я не знаю кто Ты, какой бы Ты ни был я к Тебе обращаюсь. Приди ко мне».  

*Ватсала Прабху:*– По идее, … знал до какой-то степени, как он мог не понимать? Или он не понимал разницы между положением Шивы, Вишну?  

*Бхакти Вигьяна Госвами:* Это та же самая история, что с Бхригу. Бхригу тоже не знал кто из них Бог из троих, там не было уверенности. Как, например, если человек вырос в этой культуре. Ну, для нас все ясно, мы прочитали «Бхагавад-гиту» и там все сказано. Для людей, выросших в этой культуре, очень сложно, потому что вот вы видели, что на алтаре у них дома стоит, все, что только можно. На всякий случай. Все, что только можно. И для таких людей очень сложно. Для таких людей, если сказать, что Бог только Кришна, все остальные слуги, они будут воспринимать это как оскорбление, это заденет их какие-то сантименты. 

Для преданных ИСККОН, которые проповедуют в Индии, это самая главная проблема – каким образом объяснить людям, что Кришна – Бог. Они все признают Кришну, они все говорят: «Джая Шри Кришна», они все готовы, когда нужно, петь мантры. Сегодня я был на мангала-арати и там была огромная толпа людей. Сначала они стали петь, спонтанное такое желание спеть, прославить Кришну и спонтанно вся толпа запела: 

Шри Кришна Говинда Харе Мураре Джаннатха Нарайана Васудева, а потом за несколько минут до того, как алтарь должен был открыться, спонтанно начали петь Харе Кришна. Там не было ИСККОНовских преданных или может парочка была в этой толпе, но спонтанно вся толпа запела Харе Кришна, Харе Кришна, Кришна Кришна, Харе Харе \ Харе Рама, Харе Рама, Рама Рама, Харе Харе.  Лекции из семинаров |  парикрама

Дварака (27.01.2007) Вопрос о Полубогах. Диск 86. л. 17

----------


## Валентин Шеховцов

> Строго говоря то же самое можно сказать и про поклонение этой, так сказать, сампрадайи, потому что там есть оскорбительный элемент. Это несомненный факт – элемент майавады с апарадхой. 
> 
> Мне, например, было очень больно смотреть –  сбоку Сита-Рама, Шива-Парвати, Радха и Кришна, а в центре большое мурти Свами Нараяны с его паршадами. Это безусловно оскорбление и, в общем-то, они оскорбители, в этом нет никаких сомнений.  
> 
> *Ватсала Прабху:* – А почему мы должны уважительно относиться к их поклонению?  
> 
> *Бхакти Вигьяна Госвами:*  Мы приходим к ним в гости, приходим с определенной целью.


Зачем посещать сваминараяновский храм если доподлинно известно что они оскорбители? Ещё можно понять если мы спасаемся там от наводнения или разбойников, но в иных случаях зачем?

----------


## Валентин Шеховцов

В этом году, а может в прошлом – не помню, я был в строящемся храме в Дели. Этот храм одной из групп вайшнавов Свами Нараяны. В прошлом году я вам показывал слайды с их храмами. Они строят гигантский храм на окраине Дели, на берегу Ямуны. Потрясающий храм, храм от одного вида которого сердце замирает. Гигантский мраморный храм. Невероятно, начать рассказывать, не возможно даже рассказать. 

Они строят музей, который будет рассказывать о ведической культуре. В это музее люди будут не ходить, они будут ездить на лодке. Там группы людей будут сажать в гондолы и вести по потоку, который будет провозить их через весь музей. Можно себе представить размеры этого музея. Там же на берегу будет стоять огромный, гигантский мраморный храм  и постамент этого храма держат скульптуры, изображения 108 слонов. Причем каждый из этих слонов не просто слон, а бхакта. 

Это слоны из ведических писаний: Айравата, Кешава, Гурувайра, Гаджендра  и т.д. 108 разных слонов со ста восьмью историями, изображенными в мраморе. Человек, который меня водил по этому храму, из этой группы один санньяси из этой сампрадаи, сказал: «Посмотри, бхакти это реальность. Потому что как иначе, кроме как с помощью бхакти, можно такое возвести?! 

Что это, как не живое проявление в мраморе любви?». Тысячи людей там трудятся, не понятно откуда берутся деньги. Не понятно откуда, они тортов не пекут. У них там сотни миллионов долларов для того, чтобы возвести этот храм. Я не знаю сколько стоит этот храм. В Индии он стоит сотни миллионов долларов. Как минимум, по самым приблизительным оценкам, двести миллионов долларов.  Это значит, что если строить его в России, то нужно будет потратить миллиард. И это какая-то группа людей, энтузиастов, строит этот храм на берегу Ямуны. И он говорит: «Вот оно – бхакти. Вот оно проявление бхакти».

Бхакти Вигьяна Госвами. «Бхагавад-Гита» 9.16. Пермь (17.08.2005) Диск 70, л. 5

***
*Санскрути Вихар [прогулка на лодке]* 

Прогулка на лодке - это 12-минутное путешествие через 10 000-летнее славное наследие с использованием фигур в натуральную величину и робототехники для изображения жизни в ведической Индии, от семейной жизни до базаров и обучения. Она также показывает вклад ведических индейцев в различные области, такие как наука, астрономия, искусство, литература, йога, математика и т. д.
*
Мировой рекорд Гиннеса* 
17 декабря 2007 года Майкл Уитти, официальный судья мирового рекорда Книги рекордов Гиннеса, отправился в Ахмадабад, Индия, чтобы представить новый мировой рекорд Прамуху Свами Махараджу, духовному лидеру BAPS Сваминараян Санстха, для комплекса Акшардхам.

Рекорд был представлен Акшардхаму как крупнейшему в мире индуистскому храму ( сертификат ).
В сертификате указано:

БАПС Сваминараян Акшардхам в Нью-Дели, Индия, является крупнейшим комплексным индуистским храмом в мире. Его размеры: 109 м в длину, 96 м в ширину и 43 м в высоту, занимая площадь 86 342 кв. фута (8 021,4 м 2 ). Грандиозный каменный храм в старинном стиле, украшенный резьбой вручную, был построен без конструкционной стали за пять лет 11 000 ремесленников и добровольцев. Прамух Свами, уважаемый духовный лидер БАПС, освятил храм 6 ноября 2005 г. Акшардхам демонстрирует сущность неподвластного времени искусства Индии, культуры без границ и вневременных ценностей.

После вручения награды Майкл Уитти заявил: «Нам потребовалось три месяца исследований, детального изучения обширных архитектурных планов Акшардхама, а также других храмов сопоставимого размера, посещения и осмотра места, прежде чем мы убедились, что Акшардхам заслужил звание ... » 

Сваминараян Акшардхам (Нью-Дели) https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Swamin...am_(New_Delhi)

----------


## Валентин Шеховцов

Сегодня мы были в сампрадайе Свами Нараяны. Они верят, что Свами Нараяна – Бог. Хорошо, очень хорошо. Мы преклоняемся перед их верой. Но изначально шраддха или вера это вера в Священные Писания, или шастры. Это определение Рупы Госвами. Есть шастрия-шраддха и лаукика-шраддха. Есть два вида шраддхи или два вида веры. Шастрия-шраддха это шраддха в Священные Писания, потому что шастры дают нам праму (тасмат шастрам праманам те). 

Кришна объясняет почему нужно верить именно в шастры, потому что шастры являются праманой. Что такое прамана? Есть два вида знания. Одно знание на санскрите называется прама, а другое знание называется брахма. Прама это подлинное знание, знание, которое открывает высшую истину человеку. И поэтому шастры называются «прамана», что значит буквально «то, что дает праму; то, что дает человеку истинное знание». 

Человек на самом деле в своей жизни (карйакарйам йавастхитах), Кришна говорит, что человек должен понять что он должен делать, а чего он не должен делать отталкиваясь от чего? Тасмат шастрам праманам те, карйакарйам йавастхитах, отталкиваясь от Священных Писаний. Потому что именно Священные Писания определяют – это хорошо, это плохо; это черное, это белое; это можно делать, это нельзя делать. И все сампрадаи, в том числе в Индии, в большей или меньшей степени основываются на Священных Писаниях. 

Но, в конце концов, изначальные Священные Писания призывают к тому, чтобы человек нашел гуру, который знает шастры и который говорит отталкиваясь от шастр. Шротрийа брахма ништхам - человек должен быть шротрийа. Шротрия значит он должен слушать. Слушать что? Шрути, слушать Священные Писания. Брахма-ништхам значит что? Он должен утвердиться, у него должен быть реальный опыт. 

Иначе говоря, он должен следовать этому и практиковать. И первое, предварительное условие, которое человек должен исполнить для того, чтобы чего-то достичь в духовной жизни  – у него должна появиться шраддха или вера в Священные Писания. И отталкиваясь от этой веры, на основании этой веры он должен найти садху. Как я могу определить садху это или не садху? 

Я должен определить садху он или не садху в соответствии с тем, говорит он отталкиваясь от шастр, рассказывает он шастры или он пытается искажать шастры, пытается как-то изменять смысл шастр, подстраивать их или просто говорит что-то от себя. В Индии есть много различных, в том числе, групп, которые никоим образом не относятся ни к каким шастрам. Они даже гордятся тем, что они отвергают все шастры. 

Есть такая группа, которая называется «Брахма-кумарис», она основана бывшим торговцем алмазов, который обрел какое-то просветление. Они очень гордо заявляют: «У нас никаких шастр нет. Мы ни на каких шастрах не основываемся». Но на самом деле Веды снова и снова говорят: «Единственный источник знания – прамана». Это шастра. И человек должен все, что он делает, сверять с шастрой. 

Иначе, благодаря тому, что у нас существуют многочисленные механизмы самообмана, велика вероятность того, что мы обманем и вместо чего-то настоящего, подлинного, вместо прамы получим бхрахму. Брахма что такое? Бхрахма значит заблуждение, иллюзия. Есть прама, а есть бхрахма. Если мы хотим праму, то нам нужно принять праману. И праманой для нас должны стать шастры.

тасмат шастрам прамана те 

Кришна говорит: «Для тебя должна стать праманой шастра», доказательство в шастрах. 

И если йакшастра бидийус вриджа вартате карма каранакан, если человек отрицает шастры, то что с ним случается? 
на сасидиум авапнати на сукхам на парамвати – такой человек не достигает ни совершенства (на сасидиум авапнати), 
ни счастья (на сукхам), ни высшей цели (на парамвати). Человек, который отвергает шастры не достигает, еще раз, ни совершенства, ни счастья, ни высшей цели

Бхакти Вигьяна Госвами. «Шри Брихад-Бхагаватамрита», 1.1.1. Ахмедабад (23.01.2007) Диск 86. л. 9

----------


## Валентин Шеховцов

*Я был там два раза и буквально каждый раз не верю своим глазам*
Конечно, хорошо было бы показать какие-то слайды для того, чтобы произвести ещё больше впечатление, но я попрошу вас включить свое воображение на протяжении моего небольшого рассказа. Собственно, почему я поехал туда и почему эта идея у меня возникла? Потому что практически каждый раз, когда я приезжаю в Лондон, я езжу в храм Сваминараяны. Это один из самых красивых храмов который я когда-либо бы видел и одновременно с этим, один из самых хорошо организованных.  Это группа Сваминараяны — это гуджаратская группа.

Они до какой-то степени вайшнавы, хотя там есть, конечно, достаточно сильное осквернение майявадой, но по многим параметрам все то что я там вижу она меня очень сильно воодушевляет.  Чтоб подтвердить что это мнение не чисто субъективное я могу процитировать Шиварама Махараджа. Шивараму Махараджа однажды спросили почему он, хотя был в течение долгого времени Джи-би-си по Англии, никогда, ни разу не посещал храм Сваминараяны в Лондоне. Он сказал: -  Потому что я знаю что если я поеду туда, то потом я подойду к Шриле Прабхупаде, Шрила Прабхупада у меня спросит: - Почему ты до сих пор такого же не сделал?





На самом деле у них действительно есть чему поучиться.  Хотя начинали они в каком-то смысле позже нас и учились у ИСККОН. В свое время садху из этой сампрадаи объездили ИСККОНовские храмы и очень многое взяли у нас.   Они начали, ну отчасти позже.  В двух словах немножко истории. Эта группа, которая организовалась относительно недавно. Она насчитывает всего где-то 100 лет своей истории. Может быть даже чуть-чуть меньше. Может быть даже 80 лет.   Это ветвь сампрадаи Сваминараяны.

Сама сампрадая Сваминараяны существуют где-то лет 200, 200 с небольшим. Эта группа откололась от основной ветви сапрадаи Сваминараяны лет 80 тому назад как группа людей, ядро которой составляют отречённые люди, садху.  Основной мейнстрим, основной поток группы Сваминараяны в основном были домохозяевами и людьми не очень обреченными. Этим это не понравилось и они организовали свою небольшую группу и гуру, который сейчас возглавляет ее это третий гуру в парампаре от того момента как она ответвилась от основной сампрадаи. 

Его зовут Прамук Свами, хотя собственно это даже не его имя, - эго титул,  но все его зовут Прамук Свами. Поэтому мы будем звать его тоже Прамук Свами.  Он возглавляет эту группу где-то в течение, наверное, лет 50-и,  ему сейчас уже 84 года.  За это время он построил 450 храмов по всему миру, причем не просто храмов, открытых в подворотне или в подвале, а красивых мраморных храмов каждый из которых стоит много миллионов долларов и являются украшением любой страны.  Они строятся в разных странах, не только в Индии.

Благодаря их деятельности эта группа распространилась практически по всему миру и просто для сравнения относительно их роста. Хотя еще раз - они начинали в каком-то смысле позже ИСККОН, потому что большой рост начался уже после того, как ИСККОН был и уже какие-то основные наши достижения были сделаны.   Когда они только что утвердились в Ахмадабаде, у них было наверное, человек 40 и у них был маленький храм.

Сейчас у них в одном Ахмадабаде 40 храмов и в каждый из этих храмов приходят на воскресную программу по одной две тысячи человек, а соответственно в основной, главный храм в  Ахмадабаде, в их штаб-квартиру на воскресную программу каждое воскресенье приходит 7-8 тысяч человек. Теперь представьте себе что это за храмы, которые могут вместить 1000-2000 человек. Это в одном Ахмадабаде у них такой рост. Где-то за 15 лет они выросли от 40 человек до 40 храмов, то есть приблизительно как минимум в тысячу раз, если не в 2000 раз. И что меня всегда больше всего поражало у них это…

Ну естественно сразу бросается в глаза идеальная чистота их храмов, настроение служения, потрясающая организованность, совершенно поразительный уровень активности их общины, потому что они устраивают праздники на 60 тысяч человек и это делают в основном общины.  Но больше всего меня поражали люди и именно люди, стоящие которые во главе всего этого. Кто-нибудь из вас был в их храме в  Дели? Не был? Тот, что  строят? Никто не был? В следующий раз, когда вы будете в Дели, он будет уже открыт.

Я рекомендую вам, ну если не первым делом, то вторым или третьим отправиться туда и посмотреть их храм. Потому что их храм это не просто какой-то там храм — это чудо света.  Со всем основанием можно сказать, я был там два раза и каждый раз я буквально не верю своим глазам что такое может быть. По красоте, по масштабу по идее, по исполнению, по всему, - просто дух захватывает! Серьезно. Я могу обещать, что храм этот для публики откроется где-то в сентябре.









Они уже должны были открыть его в июне, но они немножко запоздали с открытием. Храм уже готов практически, но просто нет подходящих благоприятных дней для открытия и поэтому они перенесли открытие на сентябрь. Я там был два раза. В первый раз когда я пришел я зашел к свами, который руководил всей этой постройкой. Там работало где-то 2-3 тысячи человек. Шла жуткая работа, пыль стояла, ещё что-то такое. Зашел в офис. Офис был чище, чем эта комната.

На столе у него ничего не было  и там сидел расслабленный садху и смотрел в потолок. И когда я увидел эту картину в расслабленного садху, а вокруг всего этого угра-карма идёт, бхакти или я не знаю что. В общем что-то такое большое,  страстное и я понял что эти люди знают как заниматься такими делами и при этом не погружаться во все это и не быть затянутым во все это. И несколько раз я заходил к главе их храм в Лондоне и примерно то же самое меня всякий раз поражало.

Меня встречал человек в высшей степени сатвичнный, и, ну вот какое-то удивительное спокойствие которое от него веяло не могло не впечатлять. Я встретился с несколькими другими их саньяси, садху и примерно то же самое ощущение оставалось. Ощущение совершенно непоколебимого, глубокого внутреннего покоя; уверенности в том, что они делают; чистоты и какой-то очень …не знаю, просто люди впечатляют одним своим видом, своими манерами, своим обхождением, своими знаниями и всем остальным.   И я стал интересоваться у них как это все происходит. Они стали рассказывать в частности об этой школе в Саранпуре, об их Махавидья-лайе или университете для садху.

Сейчас у них в группе насчитывается 700 саньяси. Для примера в ИСККОН - 80 человек и из них там всегда есть несколько с большими вопросительными знаками рядом с ними. Там 700 человек, причем далеко не все эти люди, скажем так, из традиционных семей. В частности, саньяси который водил нас по школе в Саранпуре молодой парень. Он воспитывался в Лондоне, у которого дома говорили по-английски, который ходил в английскую школу, ел мясо и получил абсолютно западное воспитание, западное образование.

То есть нельзя списывать это на какую-то традиционность или еще что-то.  Большая часть их саньяси молоды.  Они получают саньясу в молодом возрасте где-то двадцать пять - двадцать восемь лет.  Насколько я знаю по крайней мере мне не известно ни одного скандала связанного с уходом, с каким-то нарушением принципов, с какими-то грубыми историями, хотя вероятность для этого есть большая - 700 человек!  Все это как-то меня настроило на очень благоговейный лад и мне очень хотелось понять как же это все происходит, каким образом они всё это достигают.

Поэтому я приехал в Саранпур. Это небольшое местечко, деревня где-то в 2,5-3 часах езды или двух с половиной часах езды от Ахмадабада. Ну буквально в пустыне стоит эта деревня.  В середине деревни стоит огромный храм. Это реально деревня, гораздо меньше, чем Вриндаван.  В середине стоит эта их школа-университет,  где одновременно учится где-то 200 садху и к сожалению или к счастью мы не смогли посмотреть как происходит у них учебный процесс, потому что в то время когда мы приехали Прамук Свами гостил там и у них был большой фестиваль, все было к верх ногами.



К счастью, - потому что мы с ним встретились, он нас благословил. К сожалению, потому что мы не увидели в живую многих вещей, но все равно с другой стороны очень много было этих садху - больше чем обычно и мы также со многими увиделись, познакомились.  Первое что нам сказал человек которого к нам приставили водить и рассказывать обо всем  это то, что  тут воспитываются качества людей, но помимо этого там воспитывается это некое единомыслие или понимание единства целей. 

Это пожалуй то, что меня больше всего поразило в этой ситуации. Как сказал садху который нас водил: - У нас 700 саньяси, но ум у них один.  Это значит что одна цель, единое видение и в результаты и достижения которые у них есть это результаты именно этого. У нас так сказать два вайшнава и там три ума или четыре ума. Обычно.  Собственно, что мы там увидели. Несколько вещей мы там увидели. Нам рассказали про процесс, там люди учатся в течение пяти или шести лет.

Один - полтора года испытательный срок для человека. Потом после прохождения этого испытательного срока, после завершения этих полутора лет он получает первую инициацию, потом еще через год или через два он получает вторую инициацию. По сути дела уже после первой инициации он становится санньяси. Он дает обеты и он остается навсегда уже санньяси, садху. Нам показали программу обучения. 

Основной акцент в обучении  делается на воспитании качеств или ценностей. В частности одна ценность основная которая бросается глаза это ценность смирения или послушания.  Много раз один и тот же мотив звучал в их разговорах о том, что если нам кто-то кто старше нас что-то говорит... Там есть Прамук Свами и группа ближайших к нему санньяси, которые называются сатгуру, - то есть у них есть статус духовного учителя, хотя посвящение дает только один человек, но их почитают на уровне учителей.

Каждый из них говорил нам, что если кто-то с этого уровня нам что-то скажет мы бросаем все и делаем, то что он нам говорит без разговоров.  На протяжении этой речи в какой-то момент я хотел записать, что рассказывает нам этот Парататтва Свами - молодой парень, ему  может быть лет 25, может быть 28 лет, который воспитывался как раз в Лондоне и который сам удивлялся как он до такой жизни дошел.  Он говорил: - Я рос обычным мальчиком, ни о чем не думал, мясо ел, но вот теперь садху и очень счастлив.

Вопрос: - Он белый?

Бхакти Вигьяна Госвами: - Нет, он индус из Гуджарата, но он из такой вполне озападневшейся, очень западной семьи. У них практически нет белых, потому что сама по себе философия у них скажем так достаточно сектантская.   То есть сама философия не может затронуть обычных людей и там нужно просто слепо поверить в какие-то моменты, поэтому в основном к ним идут даже не индейце, а только в основном  гуджрацы.   Но при сектантской, философской узости они, тем не менее, достигают тех результатов, которые они достигают.   Я захотел записать то, что он не говорит на магнитофон.

Он замахал на меня руками и сказал: - Нет. 

Я спросил: - Почему?

Он: - Потому что иначе смирение не будет развиваться. У нас только у нескольких старших саньяси есть  привилегия, чтобы у них микрофон стоял и чтобы они в  микрофон говорили перед нами. 

И так далее. Там все время сквозили такие маленькие, непритворные вещи которые. То есть один из принципов который там воспитывается, причем очень хорошо воспитывается это именно вот этот принцип смирения. Я видел там этих санньяси и многие там с нами общались.  С одной стороны они очень простые и раскованные люди и ни у кого из них нет вот это вот фанаберии, абсолютно ни у кого нету какого-то гонора, начиная с самого Прамука Свами который очень простой человек и эта ценность смирения в них очень четко непритворно проявлена. 

Они все лидеры, за ними всеми тысячи, десятки, сотни тысяч людей идут, им поклоняются, над ними дышат. Влияние Прамук Свами на самом деле невероятно. Он занесён в «Книгу рекордов Гиннеса» как человек, открывший самое большее число храмов за свою жизнь чем кто бы то ни было.   Когда его вьяса-пуджу справляют, то его сажают на одну чашу весов, а на другую чашу весов золото кладут, а он такой достаточно грузный человек. 

Вот, но при этом  у этих людей есть смирение.     Когда они рассказывали об их системе образования,  показали сетку классов по годам: что проходят в первый год,  что проходят во второй год, что проводит в третий год. Какое-то учебное расписание у них была,  но внизу  были написаны принципы, которые должны быть реализованы. То есть там была не просто некая учебная сетка - внизу там были ценности, которые должны быть учтены в учебной программе, которые в учебные программы должны быть встроены или включены.

Второй аспект это аскетизм. Чтобы не пугать собравшихся здесь возвышенных вайшнавов я не буду рассказывать всех ужасов их жизни,  но просто я могу сказать, что действительно эти люди живут в высшей степени аскетичной жизнью. То есть вайрагья - принцип отрешенности там непритворный.  Ни у одного из этих саду нет компьютеров. Компьютер может у кого-то и  есть, но по специальному разрешению, если человеку действительно нужен компьютер по его работе.

Например этот Парататва Свами, который нас водил, он пишет книгу. Казалось бы, - ему в первую очередь нужен компьютер.   Мы спросили: -  У тебя есть? Он сказал: - Нет,  у меня нет. У меня разрешение есть, но компьютера пока нет, я пока так – от руки пишу.  Потому что, говорит, жизнь садху должна быть простой.   Мобильных телефонов тоже ни у кого не было. У одного был, опять же по специальному разрешению.

Я спросил: - А можно по электронной почте вам вопросы задавать?

Он сказал: - Нет. Нельзя, потому что у меня нет электронного адреса. Опять же только у отдельных садху, потому что жизнь садху должна быть простой, а электронная почта жизнь не упрощает, а осложняет.   При этом весь этот аскетизму ненатужный, он очень естественный. Вот это вот какая-то радость отречения сквозь них сквозила.  Естественно у них нет машин, какого-то другого имущества. Все что у них есть он показывал.

Есть такой спальный мешок, матрас, два набора одежды, два чадара которые они носят собой, сандалии. И всё собственно. Это их багаж.  Если им говорят что нужно переезжать в другой храм , то они за пять минут уже готовы переехать. У них «все свое ношу с собой».   Нет каких-то больших чемоданов, ещё чего-то. Есть довольно-таки большой матрас, на котором они спят и все.  Живут они тоже не по одному в комнате.  У них даже комнат нет закрепленных за каждым из них.

В ашраме, в котором они живут там есть довольно большие комнаты и они сегодня в одной комнате спят,  завтра в другой комнате спят. Они сказали, что для пожилых, больных садху, когда им нужно одиночество они могут одни быть в комнате, но даже у них нет закрепленных за ними комнат.   Сегодня они могут в одной, чтобы не привязывается, завтра в другой комнате.  И много таких вещей. Это еще один принцип вайрагьи – отрешённости. Он там очень хорошо был проявлен. Я стал думать насчет наших ашрамов, насчет всего этого и вспомнил, что если у человека своя комната появляется, то она сразу начинает обрастать каким-то скарбом.

Из зала: - Юкта-вайрагья  :smilies:  

Бхакти Вигьяна Госвами: - Ну да. Юкта точно, на счёт вайрагьи…  Человек как-то к своему статусу привязывается, привязываться к другим вещам.  Видно что такое отношение к материальным вещам и вообще к материальному окружению делает их теми, чем они являются.  Это и позволяет им руководить этими огромными храмами не привязываясь и не погружаясь во все это, не переходя на режим страсти и невежества.  Они занимаются менеджментом, но этот менеджмент не в гуне страсти, а с должной отрешенностью.  Чистота там идеальная.

Я буквально несколько других принципов перечислю. Тех самых, которые у них внизу были перечислены под сеткой образовательных программ.  Первое это безусловно смирение или послушание. Для реализации этого качества у них каждый садху в этой школе и не в школе - потом когда они у себя на месте в храме занимаются смиренным служением по расписанию.   В течение часа у них есть сева - когда они моют комнаты или туалеты, или чистят овощи.

Там есть ротация: сегодня одна группа делает это,  моет вот в этом месте… Есть какой-то человек который этим распоряжается в течение недели они занимаются этой севой, потом в течение недели другой севой, потом течение недели третьей.  Я вспомнил наш ашрам и на Беговой, где наши великие санкиртанщики нанимали дневальных. Была специальная штатная единица дневального, когда один человек так сказать за всех мыл, убирал и это было его смиренные служение для всех остальных. 

Это один принцип послушания, или смирения, или дисциплина.  Второй принцип вайрагья или очень строгая отреченность – определенное отношение к материальной собственности. Вкушают они так. У них есть одна миска и в этом миску они накладывает все. Я не знаю может они и не смешивают все. Не уверен в этом, но они больше одной этой миски не едят. У каждого своя миска средних размеров. Может у некоторых она большая.  Вот. Они миску едят и больше миски не могут.

Но это не важно на самом деле.  Это так сказать детали или какая-то экзотика, но есть принцип вайрагьи, есть принцип смирения или послушания.   Еще один очень важный принцип, который у них там работает это вичар. Он заложен тоже в учебную программу. Это осмысленность своего существования. То есть у них есть специальные какие-то занятия, когда человека заставляют думать над тем  правильное ли он место занимает , чего ему хочется, и я думаю что именно потому что этот принцип реализован у них очень мало  скандалов, падений, ещё чего-то.

Человека сознательно заставляют думать. над тем во все Заботятся о том, чтобы он делал это сознательно, по своему выбору, ни под каким-то социальным давлением, чтобы не было какого-то фанатизма. Вичар это ежедневные занятия по которым нет никаких экзаменов. Вичар это когда человеку объясняют проблемы, с которыми сталкивается любой человек идущий духовным путем, какие-то сложности трудности в которые его ожидают, чтобы человек мог понять: « А этот путь для меня? Я тут на своем месте или нет?» 

И это ещё один принцип, который в программу заложен. То есть вайрагья, смирение, вичар.  Естественно изучение Священных Писаний. Это само собой разумеется. Плюс к этому йога йога для здоровья у них является обязательной частью садханы или программы.   И они объясняли почему. Потому что она позволяет в определенном тонусе себя держать.  У них есть йога и пранаяма.  Я не знаю детали, как конкретно это реализуется, но по крайней мере у них это есть чтобы садху поддерживали свое здоровье и чтобы у них был определенный энергетический заряд. 

В частности пранаяма для этого очень важна.   Очень часто, когда я  рассказываю это среди преданных, я вижу такую усмешку с высока: «Мы лучше».  Люди ничего не знают, ничего не видели, но уже знают что мы точно лучше, что мы тут мы самые высокие, мы самые возвышенные.   Эти люди в день присутствуют на всех пяти ароти.  У них своя по храмовая программа, есть свои божества, в том числе Радха-Кришны. Для них обязательно на всех пяти ароти присутствовать. 

Для нас, великих вайшнавов, с нашим принципом служения Богу, которые дай Бог на одном или на двух ароти в день присутствует.  Когда они переезжают из храма в храм, если они едут из какого-то храма в другой храм, то они не едят до тех пор, пока они божества не увидят.   Если например они приехали когда занавес закрыт, то они будут ждать,  они не положат в рот ни крошки прасада, до тех пор пока не даршан божества не получат, и пока они у божества разрешения не спросит, пока не скажет: « Я к тебе приехал под твое прикрытие и под твои лотосные стопы».

Они каждый день манаса-пуджу. 5 раз в день у них катха.  Они пять раз в день слушают о Кришне, понемногу.  У них есть своя лила-катха ещё что-то. Все в порядке у них в этом смысле.   Плюс проповедь.  Это еще один очень существенный момент. Каждый из них выходит каждый день на проповедь. И это очень строгое правило независимо от того кто он, какой он менеджер - не менеджер.  Каждый день он как минимум 3-4 часа участвуют в проповеди.  Это обычно бывает после последнего ароти.  Так построена их жизнь храме.

В течение дня они занимаются практическим  служением , менеджментом или ещё чем-то,  а после последнего ароти в 6 часов они идут по домам к людям.  И я немножко позже расскажу какой там система с этим.  Вот и потом соответственно прихожане собираются и каждый из них читает какую-то лекцию или проповедь рассказывает что-то по философии и они обычно возвращаются поздно в 11 часов. У них мангала-арати тоже поздно где-то пол шестого или в шесть. В 5 они встают.  Примерно так у них построен день. 

То есть, чем бы человек не занимался, он обязательно должен проповедовать каждый день и это очень четко заложено в этой системе.   И в результате у них есть то, что у них есть.   Теперь немножко об организованных общинах и обо всем остальном. Степень организации, которая есть у них в обществе, мягко говоря, нам и не снились. У них есть центральный храм штаб-квартира в Ахмадабаде. Там два огромных корпуса этажей наверное по 6. В центре два зала. Один полуподвальный, а другой наверху виде стадиона.

В каждый из которых по 80 тысяч человек может поместиться.   эти два зал 8000 человек эти два зала они наполняются  образом  Когда Прамук Свами приезжает в центральном храме оба зала наполняются. На обычную воскресную программу 7000-8000 человек приходит.  В этих двух корпусах находятся их административные офисы. В этом центральном храме у них 40 садху находятся плюс еще много добровольцев волонтеров. 

Один из них целиком посвящен женщинам и туда садху даже не касаются - это вся социальная работа.   Как только открывается храм, то первое о чем там думают, чтобы были заняты дети.  Например, каждое воскресенье у них одновременно проходят три воскресных программы.  Одна для взрослых,  другая для детей,  и третья для подростков.  И подросткам говорят о том, о чем интересно подросткам и как  это услышат подростки.  Детям говорят, так как это понятно детям, а взрослые сидят и слушают проповедь. 

Любопытный момент о том, какое большое значение они придают заботе о своих прихожанах и как прихожане на это откликаются.  После каждой лекции, проповеди она обычно небольшая. Построена она обычным образом то есть также как у нас: бхаджаны, киртан какой-то потом какая-то лекция по Бхагавад-гите или ещё чему-то, а потом после этого несколько минут выступает какой человек с каким-то полезным социальным вопросам например как нужно предостерегаться от эпидемии чтобы не заболеть.

Ну то есть в качестве некоего такого жеста этот элемент туда включается, что-то что полезно для каждого пусть с материальной точки зрения, но что-то что люди оценят как элемент  заботы.   Тот же самый Прамук Свами прежде чем построить этот лондонский храм, когда у них была просто земля и они были готовы строить храм, он сказал:  - Нет, храм не нужно строить. Сначала мы построим школу.   Сначала они построили школу, в потом построили храм и внутри отдельно есть баскетбольная площадка,  спортивный зал и юноши туда приходят и играют. 

Это может через чур где-то как-то,  но то что у них есть нелицемерный акцент на этом то что они заботятся о людях и делают так чтобы всем людям было интересно: детям, подросткам, женщинам, чтобы все были во всех позаботились, несмотря на то что сами садху к женщинам не имеет никакого отношения.  Садху даже не могут находиться в одной комнате с женщинами.  Когда садху даёт лекцию то женщины должны находиться в соседней комнате за занавеской.

Он не должен на них смотреть, они должны на каком-то расстоянии подходить к нему. Но, тем не менее, в самой системе это забота о женщинах занимает ровно столько, же места сколько все остальное.  Есть отдельный женский корпус, где заботиться об этой категории живых существ и плюс к этому что касается нама-хат.  Я сначала расскажу, как у них построена система, а потом  расскажу, как она возникла, потому что мы, в том числе говорим о каком-то переходе общины на организованный характер. 

Как у них все есть. Я сказал, что у них 40 храмов и весь Ахмадабад разбит на небольшие районы и в каждом районе есть человек, который возглавляет общины в этом районе и в храме есть соответственно там 40 или сколько там садху.  За ним закреплен один этот район или сколько-то там этих районов и домохозяева из этого района, сколько их там может быть тысяча или 500 может быть несколько сотен, знают, что вот здесь есть этот главный, и они ему говорят: «Нам нужно чтобы к нам садху пришел.

У нас кто-то умер или родился или ещё какое-то семейное торжество или еще что-то или просто нам нужно божества дома установить или нам нужно какое-то будет воодушевление».  Они ему подают заявки, а он соответственно идёт к уже к этому садху и говорит: - Вот такие-то  люди тебя ждут. Ты, пожалуйста, к ним зайди сегодня или завтра вечером», - дает ему список.  И как я уже говорил они начинают каждый свой вечер с проповеди – идут в дом к людям и с их горестями, заботами, тяготами, воодушевляют их, дают им духовное знание, потом люди собираются вместе, поют киртан, слушает что-то о Кришне и  все счастливые расходятся по домам и ложатся спать. 

Мы недолго там были, но видно было, что сама система отлажена до малейших деталей.  Я спросил у них как она возникла,  кто ее придумал? Был какой-то гений, который всю эту систему в своем мозгу создал?

Они сказали: - Нет, не было.  По мере того, как мы развивались она сама возникла,  она выросла естественным образом,  ее никто не придумал.

И в этот момент у меня какие-то вещи сложились  в голове.  Я увидел как все это возникло просто вот из этих качеств садху, которые люди в себе несут . Есть садху, есть принципы которые они в себе несут,  есть какой-то фундамент и потом на этом фундаменте все остальное уже возникает само собой.  Фундамент уже есть и в нем есть в тонком виде то, что потом вырастает само. Не нужно придумывать,  не нужно создавать, потому что у нас часто бывает, так что мы придумаем что-нибудь и так как оно придумано оно искусственно или имеет какие черты искусственности.

Потом мы пытаемся ее куда-то внедрить, но ничего не получается.    Мы разочаровываемся, мы говорим: «Мы всё так хорошо придумали. Почему эта придуманная вещь не работает? Всё должно работать! По идее все правильно, но не работает!»   Там всё вырастает само из  самих качеств, а качества воспитываются в Саранпуре.  В этом месте, куда я всех приглашаю, но куда никто не поехал.   И они говорят у нас системы разные в Ахмадабаде это одна система, где-то другом месте – другая, в зависимости от места.

Там нет какого-то трафарета или еще чего-то - оно все само естественным образом возникает и оно возникает из того, что есть люди, которые несут в себе качества садху или качество святого.   Я недавно разговаривал с Гаура Кришной.  Я ему особенно не рассказывал об этом , просто мы стали говорить о том,  что нам нужно было обсудить . До этого у меня уже идея что нужно обсуждать это, но он до того как я сказал об этом, он высказал свое опасение или какое-то наблюдение, которое ему не понравилось по крайней мере то что он видит в Москве.

Он сказал, что Москве я вижу, что мы ставим людей на какие-то руководящие посты в соответствии с их материальной квалификацией, что люди, которые собственно составляют костяк этой проповеднической организации они там только потому, что у них есть некая материальная квалификация и так как нужно что-то такое материальное строить, то вот поэтому нужно поставить человека с соответствующими качествами который будет все это строить и поддерживать.

И он говорит, что таким образом в результате может возникнуть только материальная структура. Я с ним не мог не согласиться и у меня тоже самое наблюдение.  Он сказал, что во главе, в основе, костяком проповеднической организации должны стоять люди отречённые. Всяко. И из их отреченности или из их святости все остальное должно возникать.  Материальная надстройка не должна быть сама по себе, она не должна быть самодовлеющей , самодостаточной,  она должна быть неким просто внешним материальным проявлением некой внешней материальной формы человеческой святости, потому что даже если мы красивую материальную надстройку построим, но там не будет этого фундамента,  она будет материальной,  она будет никому ненужной.

Видение, которое у меня сложилась в результате этого посещения, наблюдения, разговоров с ними оно сложилось в очень стройную картину, что есть вот это место где садху своим примером и естественно своим общением создают других садху, а эти другие садху идут к людям,  создают общины, создают какие-то системы, храмы и все остальное.   Все происходит в результате, во-первых, некоего единого видения с одной стороны, а с другой стороны подлинных качеств, которые выращиваются в процессе воспитания.   Вот собственно и все что я хотел сказать.

Вопрос  плохо слышен 

Ответ: -   Ну да, на основе качеств и качество, что приятно – воспитываются. Это можно увидеть.  Качества воспитывается бхактья санджатая бхактья - бхакти происходит от бхакти (ШБ 11.3.31). и ее можно воспроизводить это не что-то такое совсем уж таинственное.    Потому что эти качества вроде смирения это качество бхакти.   Можно сколько угодно их упрекать за их странные философские вещи, но я не думаю что это будет очень продуктивно в данной ситуации.

Потому что да - у них есть философские отклонения, но тем не менее они со своими философскими отклонениями смогли создать систему где принципы реализуются, а мы со своей правильной философией тем не менее ее никак создать не можем.  В значительной степени все время ошибаемся или оступаемся, у нас эти принципы в значительной степени только декларативные, то есть они есть конечно, - там послушание до какой-то степени , смирение, отрешенность.  Реплика или вопрос не слышен. 

Ну у нас есть свои проблемы: у нас нет единого центра,  у нас нет этого всего, но я думаю что мы сейчас здесь в России вполне можем это сделать, мы можем какую-то школу такую создать и собственно мой социальный запрос или вот этот вопрос к нашей группе именно в том, чтобы мы подумали в каких практических формах это все должно у нас конкретно быть.   Потому что естественно мы не можем слепо все копировать и нет смысла и ненужно всё копировать. Есть система которую дал Прабхупада и в рамках этой системы мы вполне можем  тоже самое реализовывать. 

Вопрос: - Лидеры должны быть отрешенными…

Ответ: -  Да, не обязательно санньяси. Естественно в нашей ситуации, так как у нас другие философские представления, лидером не обязательно должен быть санньяси, не неважно человек саньяси или не санньяси – он должен быть садху. Если он будет лидером он должен быть садху. Он эти качества должен иметь. для нас не обязательна формальная  принадлежности к ашраму.  Он может пройти через эту школу и не обязательно становиться санньяси.

Большая часть из них может стать грихастхами, -  в этом нет ничего дурного,  но чтобы он был лидером у него все равно должны быть определенные качества и одно из них отрешенность.   Все равно должно быть даже если он грихастха. И мы видим в  истории нашей сампрадаи примеры отрешенных грихастх, последователей Чайтаньи Махапрабху.  Опять же ну чтобы не пугать мы не будем их приводить, рассказывать, но там были грихастхи, которые были в высшей степени отрешенными, в высшей степени смиренными, поэтому я и не говорю что мы должны что-то слепо от них перенимать. Нет необходимости в этом, но у них есть реализации правильных принципов.  Эти правильные принципы работают в этом нет никаких сомнений. 

Реплика из зала: Может, стоит пойти в эту школу, получить там первую, вторую инициации?

Ответ: - Факт. Мне тоже очень захотелось эту школу пройти.  Но нам нужно просто начинать с того момента, на котором мы находимся и исходя из этого…  По крайней мере с теми людьми… Приходят новые очень хорошие люди… У нас новым в Москве замечательные студенты приходят, которые хотят после института пойти в ашрам и просто не хочется их портить, чтобы они  опять же в каком-то таком зависшем состоянии в течение какого-то времени находились , а потом непонятно что с ними будет

О Саранпуре 24 мая 2005 | Волгоград |

----------


## Aryan

Эта информация от Махараджа была в 2005-2007гг?

----------


## ЕвгенийК

Получается у них храмы наподобие монастырей? Ученики остаются там жить? В общине? Тогда понятно откуда такое массовое отречение. Человеку нужно прибежище, и он получает его в общине, а не в мире материальных ценностей. Но является ли это истинным отречением? С другой стороны, это хоть какое-то отречение, ведь если постоянно оскверняться материальными ценностями, то вообще ни до какого отречения чаще всего не доходит. Жизнь в такой общине фактически как при коммунизме. Когда люди не заняты выживанием, материальные ценности не оскверняют сознание, люди становятся лучше, это факт. Даже при совдепии это было видно. Меньше выживания, меньше страха, проще быть добрым и ласковым. Домашние животные выглядят добрее чем дикие, т.к. не заняты выживанием.

Имхо тут палка о двух концах. Гуна благости обусловливает счастьем. Больше возможностей для прогресса, но меньше стимулов для прогресса.

----------


## ЕвгенийК

Когда молодежь массово идет в монастыри, то родственники гораздо больше жертвуют. Вот и деньги. Ну а тем более когда у них деятельность достигла таких масштабов и направлена не только на Бога, но и на людей в том числе. (возлюби Бога + возлюби ближнего)

----------


## Валентин Шеховцов

> Эта информация от Махараджа была в 2005-2007гг?


Точная дата записи указана внизу текста на ссылке О Саранпуре 24 мая 2005 | Волгоград |

----------


## Валентин Шеховцов

…разной степени вайшнавов. К ним нельзя применять слишком строгих требований, так как речь идёт о максимальной широте и этот второй аспект нашей миссии - создание или формирование варнашрамы или сообщества людей, микросоциума в нашем большом социуме, который воспринимает в той или иной степени ценности чистого преданного служения и пытается их реализовать в той или иной степени.

Это базовое определение – максимально широкая община, чёткая проповедническая организация с чёткими, жесткими и очень высокими критериями и стандартами. Потому что залогом успеха являются именно высокие стандарты и чистота проповеднической организации.

В связи с этим кому интересно я могу рассказать, как это устроено в группе Сваминараяны – каким стандартам там следуют садху и то, каким образом они проявляются. Я думаю, что когда мы будем непосредственно говорить об обучении, ведическом центре. Потому что, на мой взгляд, один из самых интересных аспектов их группы является институт обучения садху. И я хотел даже предложить, чтобы мы все, будучи в Индии съездили туда и посмотрели.

Шикшаштака прабху: - Это в Англии или в Индии?

БВГ: - Нет, это в Индии, в Гуджарате, недалеко от Ахмедабада, в трех часах езды от Ахмедабада есть большая деревня, где у них университет, где одновременно учится одновременно более 600 садху – костяк их организации

Шикшаштака прабху: - Они майявади все?

БВГ: - Нет. Ну в общем у них есть сильный привкус майявады, но они вайшнавы.

Шикшаштака прабху: - Они Харе Кришна же не поют, не повторяют?

БВГ: - Повторяют «Джай Сваминараян, Джай Сваминараян», но не важно.

Шикшаштака прабху: - В этом как раз суть мне кажется

Бхакти Вигьяна Госвами. 24.12.2004. Тюмень. Варнашрама

----------


## Валентин Шеховцов

Что интересно и я тут может быть небольшой экскурс сделаю в группу Сваминараяны. Как у них построено образование этих садху? Садху у них, скажем так… Хотя с нашей точки зрения они не практикуют чистого преданного служения и то что они делают не совсем чисто, но в каком-то смысле это очень чистая вещь. Они в высшей степени отреченные, в высшей степени культурные. Их интересует мокша. Их не интересует према. Но их точно интересует спасение и все заботятся об этом. Это несомненно.

 То есть их цель находится явно за пределами материальной сферы. Но при этом, что интересно, когда эти садху обучаются они получают в основном образование в каких-то духовных дисциплинах, но плюс к этому, как правило каждый из них является ещё специалистом в какой-то материальной сфере. Культуры гуны благости. 

Например там есть садху специалисты по  васу-шастре и они строят удивительные, потрясающие храмы. То, что они делают в Дели…. Обязательно, кто на этот раз поедет в Индии, выделите один день и съездите. Он ещё не будет открыт, но если я там буду, я вас свожу туда. То что они делаю там  невозможно описать словами. Храм, который они построят… Они открывают его уже 30 мая на будущий год. Это просто…

Весь Дели будет их и весь Дели будет у них в храме. Что я хочу сказать? Что у них есть? У и есть своя собственная васту-шастра и свои специалисты по Васту. У них есть своя аюрведическая медицина. Их лекарства сейчас считаются самыми лучшими и самыми качественными. Они сами производят аюрведические лекарства. Я каждый раз в Лондон приезжаю я еду к ним специально чтобы аюрведические лекарства купить – они дешевые и качественные.

Из зала: - А мы думаем, зачем Махарадж так часто в Лондон ездит? Оказывается за лекарствами  :smilies: 
У них среди их садху есть специалисты по ведической музыке. Садху в том числе получает какую-то специализацию в какой-то скажем так материальной сфере, из области этой культуры. Есть отдельные очень хорошие специалисты по Божествам. Есть специалисты по санскриту. Ну и так далее. 

Из зала: - У них есть Божества? Кому они поклоняются?

Бхакти Вигьяна Госвами: - Они поклоняются… Это конечно к делу не относится… Они поклоняются Сваминаряне…. (Неразборчиво) и Радхе и Кришне. У них три алтаря: на одной Сваминараяна в детстве, на другом Сваминараяна с его энергией наслаждения…(Неразборчиво) и Радха и Кришна.

Из зала: - Они там жёлтые.

Бхакти Вигьяна Госвами: - Ну да

Из зала: - Они же 5000 лет назад

Бхакти Вигьяна Госвами: - Ну да, типа да  :smilies:  Но это неважно, я уверяю вас. Тем не менее у них есть чему научиться. Они кстати у нас, у ИСККОН  многому научились. И сейчас они, кстати, уже Ратха-ятру проводят

Варнашрама, 24 декабря 2004, Тюмень

----------


## Валентин Шеховцов

Есть много различных  философий, религиозных течений, но, я не побоюсь этого сказать, только философия «Бхагавад-гиты»,  и даже не столько «Бхагавад-гиты» сколько девятой главы «Бхагавад-гиты», только эта философия позволяет человеку во всей полноте развить в себе бхакти. Потому что все остальные виды философий так или иначе ставят под сомнение реальность бхакти. Мы с вами являемся последователями Шри Чайтаньи Махапрабху. 

И Шри Чайтанья Махапрабху является воплощением, живым олицетворением бхакти. Его киртаны, Его экстатические состояния, в которые Он впадал при одном упоминании имени Кришны,  они в каком-то смысле сами по себе являются доказательством реальности Бога. В этом году, а может в прошлом – не помню, я был в строящемся храме в Дели. Этот храм одной из групп вайшнавов Сваминараяны. В прошлом году я вам показывал слайды с их храмами. 

Они строят гигантский храм на окраине Дели, на берегу Ямуны. Потрясающий храм, храм от одного вида которого сердце замирает. Гигантский мраморный храм. Невероятно, начать рассказывать, не возможно даже рассказать. Они строят музей, который будет рассказывать о ведической культуре. В это музее люди будут не ходить, они будут ездить на лодке. Там группы людей будут сажать в гондолы и вести по потоку, который будет провозить их через весь музей. 

Можно себе представить размеры этого музея. Там же на берегу будет стоять огромный, гигантский мраморный храм  и постамент этого храма держат скульптуры, изображения 108 слонов. Причем каждый из этих слонов не просто слон, а бхакта. Это слоны из ведических писаний: Айравата, Кешава, Гурувайра, Гаджендра  и т.д. 108 разных слонов со ста восьмью историями, изображенными в мраморе. Человек, который меня водил по этому храму, из этой группы один санньяси из этой сампрадаи, сказал: «Посмотри, бхакти это реальность. 

Потому что как иначе, кроме как с помощью бхакти, можно такое возвести?! Что это, как не живое проявление в мраморе любви?». Тысячи людей там трудятся, не понятно откуда берутся деньги. Не понятно откуда, они тортов не пекут. У них там сотни миллионов долларов для того, чтобы возвести этот храм. Я не знаю сколько стоит этот храм. В Индии он стоит сотни миллионов долларов. Как минимум, по самым приблизительным оценкам, двести миллионов долларов.  

Это значит, что если строить его в России, то нужно будет потратить миллиард. И это какая-то группа людей, энтузиастов, строит этот храм на берегу Ямуны. И он говорит: «Вот оно – бхакти. Вот оно проявление бхакти». Кришна здесь говорит: йатанташ ча дрдха-вратах. Йатанташ значит «они постоянно заняты этим, они прилагают все усилия». 

Один из комментаторов «Бхагавад-гиты» говорит: «йатанташ значит, что бхакты, у которых живет бхакти в сердце ходят от двери к двери и говорят: «Бог есть, Бог реален. И вас с Ним связывают вечные отношения. Вы не сможете быть счастливы в этом мире, если вы не поймете Бога». йатанташ ча дрдха-вратах. И человек, который меня водил, сказал: «Раз бхакти реально, значит и Бог реален. 

Можно ли иметь такую преданность кому-то, кого нет?» Если на минуту представить что Бога нет и при этом по всему миру люди возводят храмы, совершают аскезы –  дрдха-вратах страшные, жуткие – целый день не едят  :smilies:   или два, я уже о другом вообще не говорю, отказываются, просто язык даже не поворачивается сказать от чего они отказываются, от секса отказываются ради Бога, ради того, что Он есть. 

Меня поразила тогда эта мысль, что сам по себе факт существования бхакти в этом мире, преданности в этом мире, который очевиден, мы можем видеть, что он есть, является самым лучшим доказательством того, что Бог есть, того, что Он реален.  И Крина в этой главе доказывает именно это. В сущности, мы с вами даже толком поначалу, когда мы приходим в Движение сознания Кришны, не знаем есть Бог или нет. Давайте будем откровенны. Может быть у нас есть какая-то интеллектуальная убежденность, но и та интеллектуальная убежденность очень быстро размывается сомнениями. «А есть Он или нет? Есть, вообще, Кришна или нет?».

Бхакти Вигьяна Госвами Пермь (17.08.2005) «Бхагавад-Гита», 9.16

----------


## Валентин Шеховцов

Духовный мир, Вриндаван... Человек, не соприкасавшийся с этим местом, может почувствовать его могущество. Я видел каким образом Вриндаван влияет на людей, которые приехали туда в первый раз, если эти люди просто немножечко открыты к святому месту.

Один юноша приехал туда, его привез отец. И юноша этот, ну, он очень скептически, как и свойственно подросткам, относился ко всему. Он не имел, ни коим образом не отождествлял себя с преданным служением, с бхакти, ни с чем другим. Буквально через несколько дней он абсолютно полностью преобразился. И когда отец его решил произвести на него впечатление и повел его в Акшар Дхам, в храм Сваминараяны в Дели. Роскошный мраморный храм, где все чисто, где все идеально, где все так красиво, что дух захватывает. 

Этот юноша ходил, скучающе смотрел повсюду, сказал: «Зачем ты увез меня из Вриндавана? И какой смысл находиться в этом храме, где человеку поклоняются как Богу?» Ему никто ничего не говорил. В сущности отец очень боялся ему проповедовать. Он просто ходил, и поначалу в течение пары дней, просто наблюдал за тем, но в какой-то момент он почувствовал: «Кришна тут».

Б.В. Госвами. Пять анг бхакти. 10.1.2015

----------

